# Singstar Rocks playlist officially announced



## Saints (Mar 8, 2006)

This is the official playlist for Singstar Rocks that comes out this spring. I have all the games so far and I'm definetly getting this one too. (For those who don't know Singstar it's a karaoke game for Playstation 2)

Bloc Party - Banquet

Blur - Song 2

Bowling for Soup - 1985

Coldplay - Speed Of Sound

Deep Purple - Smoke on the water

Franz Ferdinand - Do You Want To

Gwen Stefani - What Are You Waiting For?

Hard Fi - Hard To Beat

Hole - Celebrity Skin

Jet - Are You Gonna Be My Girl

Kasabian - Club Foot

Keane - Everybodys Changing

Kings of Leon - The Bucket

KT Tunstall - Black horse and the Cherry Tree

Maximo Park - Apply Some Pressure

Nirvana - Come As You Are

Queen - Don't Stop Me Now

Queens of the Stone Age - Go With the Flow

Razorlight - Somewhere Else

Snow Patrol - Run

Stereophonics - Dakota

The Bravery - An Honest Mistake

The Cardigans - My Favourite Game

The Hives - Hate To Say I Told You So

The Killers - Somebody Told Me

The Offspring - Self-Esteem

The Rolling Stones - Paint It, Black

The Scorpions - Wind of Chang

The Undertones - Teenage Kicks

Thin Lizzy - The Boys are Back In Town


----------



## Marisol (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Edda!


----------

